# how to use the 180 x 130 hoopmaster frame?



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

I have the hoopmaster system and am so confused right now. I can't seem to find anything on the internet or on hoopmaster on how to use the 180 x 130 frame. I have always used the smaller one and love it. Can someone please tell me how to use this size hoop or direct me to someplace on the internet I can read about it.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have only used the smaller one myself. Here is a link to their site. I think they have both a telephone number and e-mail address listed there for contact. Let us know how to do it if you find out. Good luck.

Embroidery Hooping Devices, The New Hooping Device, HoopMaster, By Midwest Products


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you, but I've been there already. It doesn't show anything about the larger frame.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought maybe you could either call them or e-mail them for instructions.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a Barudan so don't have that hoop but I'm assuming it is like my other Hoopmaster jacket back hoops. There is probably a frame the hoop fits into and this frame will have pegs on the back that go into the holes on the hooping station.


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

I e-mailed and have not received an answer back from the hoopmaster website. I figured out how to do the jacket back on it, but can you do a left chest polo on it?


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm curious, did you ever figure out how to use the larger hoop for a left chest logo? I was looking at mine yesterday and I don't see how it attaches either.


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

No, not really. I understand it sets on the station with two thumb screws. But I don't really understand how you line anything up and such. With the small one you have the two plastic arms to line things up and set your top hoop in and then push down. It's really not very handy.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

why would you want to use such a large hoop for a left chest? Keep the hoop as small as you can for more even tension on the material.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

myfinishingtouch said:


> why would you want to use such a large hoop for a left chest? Keep the hoop as small as you can for more even tension on the material.


Can't speak for the OP, but for myself I do mostly use the smaller hoop. For my machine however, if a design is 4" or wider it won't fit in the smaller size.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

wildkatz said:


> No, not really. I understand it sets on the station with two thumb screws. But I don't really understand how you line anything up and such. With the small one you have the two plastic arms to line things up and set your top hoop in and then push down. It's really not very handy.


Did your set come with thumb screws? I don't recall seeing any with mine.


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

I also use the small one if I'm able to. Mine can't be over 3.86 wide for the small one. Alot of logos go over that. No mine didn't come with the thumb screws. Had to buy some.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

From what I remember the last time I used the 180x130, it can only be placed in the center of the board due to the peg hole layout. I don't believe you can use it on the existing board for a left chest design. If I had more of a use for it, I would probably make my own board and custom drill the peg holes for it but I haven't really had a need for it.


----------



## teakitty (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi, this question had me really curious as I'm a definite fan of my hoopmaster setup, but haven't needed that size of hoop yet. I did a quick web search and google came back with a pdf instruction for how to do the thumbscrew thing.
The url is 
[media]http://www.hoopmaster.com/images/pdf/PR-600-2-page-instruc.pdf[/media]I also agree about the left chest design & using the smallest hoop you can get away with. 
Good Luck,


----------

